# My puppy's adult coat color?



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there anyway of knowing this?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's your typical black and tan.


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> He's your typical black and tan.


With a saddle right? Sorry new to the breed.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep... saddle back. He'll lighten up a lot as he grows. All of the black and tans start off much darker as pups.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

If you go to my profile, and click on my album.. I have alot of pics showing how my very dark shepherd has changed from 7 weeks to 9 months. I think he is still changing. If you're interested.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's my black and tan girl as she's grown. You can really see the color changes and how much lighter she's gotten since she was a puppy to what her coat looks like now.

9 weeks old - her first day home and with a much darker coat and face. 










Around 6 months old... please don't laugh too hard at her ears!!!!










And this was her now at 4 years old and much lighter than her puppy days.


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Here's my black and tan girl as she's grown. You can really see the color changes and how much lighter she's gotten since she was a puppy to what her coat looks like now.
> 
> 9 weeks old - her first day home and with a much darker coat and face.
> 
> ...


Okay he has "tar heels" will that go away too?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

TaZoR said:


> If you go to my profile, and click on my album.. I have alot of pics showing how my very dark shepherd has changed from 7 weeks to 9 months. I think he is still changing. If you're interested.


Love your dog I hope my dog looks like yours I love the black mask faces


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

skwidmeals said:


> Okay he has "tar heels" will that go away too?


Not sure what they'll do to be honest. What did mom and dad look like? He'll probably resemble them. Did they have tar heels?

Can you post some better pictures? It's kind of hard to tell from the ones you gave in that first post.


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's a crappy pic of mom , dad was a regular saddle back, and some single pics of him


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Penciling and tar heels first pic is front right foot second is back right foot


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Yep... saddle back. He'll lighten up a lot as he grows. All of the black and tans start off much darker as pups.


How can you tell he will be a saddle back and not a blanket back? I'm keenly interested in knowing this.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

To give you an idea just how much they change, my Kira went from _this_ to _this_.
As you can see, she had lots more black as a pup.

10 weeks, and 13 months:


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> To give you an idea just how much they change, my Kira went from _this_ to _this_.
> As you can see, she had lots more black as a pup.
> 
> 10 weeks, and 13 months:


Oh my gosh crazy! I sure am hoping for a blanket back though but either way I will love him 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

skwidmeals said:


> Oh my gosh crazy! I sure am hoping for a blanket back though but either way I will love him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


 
Haha...
To be honest, now that I look at that picture, Oh my Gosh, crazy is right 

Big difference


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

With the extension of black all the way down the legs, and with the tar heels (I really don't see much penciling in that photo) this pup could be a bi-color, perhaps. I never can remember how to tell the difference...



paulag1955 said:


> How can you tell he will be a saddle back and not a blanket back? I'm keenly interested in knowing this.


I'm also very curious in this? At the puppy stage, is it possible to know if a black & tan pup will have a saddle vs a blanket?


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay so here's some more pictures


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are better, it's still a little dark but from what I can see the markings are very similar to Delgado's. He's a 6 month old bi-colour and lost very little black from puppy to now

9 weeks











4 months










6 months


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I would search the forum for the term "bi-color". I'm sorry, I can never remember what _exactly_ defines a bi-color as opposed to a black & tan- but it has definitely been discussed before. My gut reaction is that your puppy is a bi-color.

There might be some info about bi-colors in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/167793-pencil-toes-tar-heels.html


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Shade said:


> Those are better, it's still a little dark but from what I can see the markings are very similar to Delgado's. He's a 6 month old bi-colour and lost very little black from puppy to now
> 
> 9 weeks
> 
> ...


I will try again with the pictures during potty time, but our puppies look really similar in color


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay best picture I could get sorry about him urinating -____- 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay he has a widows peak coming in so it's safe to say he gonna he a regular black and tan saddle back when he grows up 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

